# Lilly pads



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I finally decided to clean my pond!!!! I will really hate to trash all this plants (there is around 70 plants), so who ever want them, please come by and take them all.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I will take them.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Pam and Alex...Pam shared with me and I shared with Tim....thank you both so very much...already have a lavender bloom

Pam, thank you so much for making the drive and for the gambusia


----------

